# Red Seal



## luis13 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi I new and I like to know if any body any thinks about the red seal test thnk you


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Luis and welcome to Chef Talk.

Is the red seal a test? Is it related to training for being a chef? 

Enjoy the site!
Mezzaluna


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The Red Schpeil is a test for COOKS in Canada, not Chefs. You know that saying about too many Chiefs and not enough Indians?.... 

Depending on the Province you live in in Canada, the requirements to write it can be anywhere from a completed apprenticship, to 5,000 hrs, to 8,100 hrs in B.C.

As far as I know, in every province EXCEPT Alberta, the test is nothing more than aprox. 200 mulitple choice kweshtuns. In Alberta there is an actual cooking component as well, but only in Alberta.... 

Figure it out for yourself. It is supposed to be a national standard, yet every Province has different requirements. 

How on earth do you test a cook without them cooking anything? 
Well, you'll need a Paul-tician or a Union-eejit to figure that one out.....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the background, FoodPump. I'll move this to a better location so it'll get more feedback.

Mezzaluna


----------

